

Show HN: Hummingbird – Design/HTML Previews to Target Devices in Realtime - vpanyam
http://vivekpanyam.github.io/Hummingbird/

======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7612156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7612156).

~~~
vpanyam
That was the blog post. I took all the feedback I got and turned it into a
Github site. Want me to delete this submission?

~~~
dang
Hmm. Since you did this so quickly, I guess we can make an exception and
consider it an adjunct to the original post.

~~~
vpanyam
Thanks!

